# Fuente switching de una consola Behringer, datos/esquema



## agsistemas (May 28, 2009)

Hola amigos, aprovecho este medio para pedirles si alguien tiene el esquema de la fuente de alimentación que lleva la consola Behringer Eurorack Ub2222fx-pro o minimamente si alguien sabe los voltajes que tiene que entregar cada cable de los 6 que tiene en la salida, porque no consigo nada en la red.Les cuento el problema a ver si opinan como yo que es la fuente, la consola andaba lo mas bien hasta que un día al prendela no prendio mas, lo unico que prende es el led de Phantom power, cuando mido la salida, de los 6 cables que tiene los primeros 4 me entregan 5/6 volts y los ultimos dos no me entregan nada, por esto creo que no anda, pero me baso en conslusiones ya que no se que voltaje tiene que estar entregando realmente.

Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar, saludos y mil gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose (May 28, 2009)

Hola.Si la fuente es modelo sl3242 tenes los siguientes voltajes:

Cable rojo (1) y cable 2 es 15 voltios positivo
cable 3 y cable 4 es 15 voltios negativo
cable 5 y cable 6 es tierra
cable 7 es 48 voltios (phantom) casi no se usa. la tierra es la misma de (5 y 6)
cable 8 es 5 voltios positivo
cable 9 es tierra de los 5 voltios

La consola generalmente trabaja con voltaje simetrico de 15 voltios, mas uno de 5 voltios para la parte digital. Debes tener estas tensiones en la salida de la fuente. 

Mira en la consola donde entran las alimentaciones y ahi tienes tambien los voltajes de entrada, deberian coincidir con los de salida.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## agsistemas (May 28, 2009)

Juan Jose, agradezco tu comentario, pero te cuento que no es ese mi modelo, es  una UB 2222 FX-PRO y en vez de 9 cables tiene solamente 6, 1 rojo en la punta izquierda y el resto todos negros, lo cual me desconcierta. Si "traduzco" la fuente que vos me nombras la mia deberia tener 1y2 15 v, 3 y 4 48v , 5y6 tierra supongo.
Ahora voy a mirar el la entrada de la placa a ver si figura algo pero me parece que no.

saludos.


----------



## crazysound (Nov 16, 2009)

agsistemas dijo:


> Hola amigos, aprovecho este medio para pedirles si alguien tiene el esquema de la fuente de alimentación que lleva la consola Behringer Eurorack Ub2222fx-pro o minimamente si alguien sabe los voltajes que tiene que entregar cada cable de los 6 que tiene en la salida, porque no consigo nada en la red.Les cuento el problema a ver si opinan como yo que es la fuente, la consola andaba lo mas bien hasta que un día al prendela no prendio mas, lo unico que prende es el led de Phantom power, cuando mido la salida, de los 6 cables que tiene los primeros 4 me entregan 5/6 volts y los ultimos dos no me entregan nada, por esto creo que no anda, pero me baso en conslusiones ya que no se que voltaje tiene que estar entregando realmente.
> 
> Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar, saludos y mil gracias.


 
Hola viejo, yo tengo el mismo problema pero con el modelo 1204fx. Le has encontrado solución?


----------



## versoveraz (Dic 8, 2009)

hola buenas tardes soy nuevo en el foro y ya que estamos con el tema de la fuente de una consola behringer..les comento que yo tengo una eurodesk mx2442a y se me perdio la fuente en un show ya que es externa..alguno tendria algun plano de la fuente que necesito? o alogo de informacion..porque no se consigue...muchas gracias saludos


----------



## mauricio barrios (Oct 4, 2010)

hola amigo no se si ya es tarde pero tengo la respuesta de los voltages de fuente de poder de tu mesa behringer que en este caso es la misma que usan otros modelos de la misma marca como por ejemplo UB1832 efx , henix 1204 efx etc.

en el pin rojo(1) = 15 volt +
en el pin (2)      = 15 volt -
el pin (3)          = negativo
el pin (4)          = 48 volt + (phantom)
en los pines (5y6) = 5 volts


----------



## ELECTROPAB (Oct 13, 2010)

versoveraz aca te dejo el diagrama de la fuente correspondiente a tu mx2442a.Espero que te sea de ayuda.

Saludos.

Bueno agsistemas te dejo el diagrama de la fuente correspondiente a tu  consola Ub2222fx-pro
espero te sirva.

Saludos.


----------



## Petiso2009 (Ene 5, 2011)

buenas:no se si todavia puedo preguntar sobre este tema, pero tengo una duda sobre esa fuente de la ub 2222 fx y mi pregunta es si levanto o desconecto de la consola, tendria que tener alimentacion. porque me sucede que la fuente quiere arrancar pero no lo hace y la tension de 5 v que tengo oscila entre 4,9 y 4,3 y luego de unos segundos se qyueda en 0 (cero), la pregunta es si es normal o debo cargarla, mas alla de que tenga una falla en el resto de la consola?. gracias espero se haya entendido


----------



## anibalazul (Feb 25, 2011)

que tal mi problema es el siguiente: tengo una berhinger mx2004A y se me perdio el transformador quisiera saber si existe algun esquema de éste, ya que me quiero hacer uno casero. el transformador es el mismo para todos estos modelos:

DX1000; MX1804X; MX2004; MX2004A; MX2642; MX2642A; MX2804; MX2804A; Eurorack Repacement for PSU MX2 DX100; DX500; MX1602; MX1602A; MX1604; MX1604A; MX802; MX802A, especificaciones tecnicas : 2x19V AC / 1500mA 

de ante mano estare muy agradecido


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 24, 2011)

Amigos del foro, alguno de ustedes puede ayudarme?, necesito el diagrama de la mezcladora Xenix 1832,cuando conecto la fuente que es interna se  cortan los voltajes, saludos
 y gracias de antemano, moises calderon


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 28, 2011)

Amigos, les comunico, que ya se reparo la mezcladora, con los datos encontrados en post anteriores, encontre un condensador de filtro de 1000uF/25V a la salida del rectificador de 15v+ que estaba en mal estado, lo cambie yfunciono la fuente , y por ende la mezcladora, gracias


----------



## el pule (Dic 30, 2011)

anibalazul dijo:


> que tal mi problema es el siguiente: tengo una berhinger mx2004A y se me perdio el transformador quisiera saber si existe algun esquema de éste, ya que me quiero hacer uno casero. el transformador es el mismo para todos estos modelos:
> 
> DX1000; MX1804X; MX2004; MX2004A; MX2642; MX2642A; MX2804; MX2804A; Eurorack Repacement for PSU MX2 DX100; DX500; MX1602; MX1602A; MX1604; MX1604A; MX802; MX802A, especificaciones tecnicas : 2x19V AC / 1500mA
> 
> de ante mano estare muy agradecido



estimado, la fuente es tal como lo indicas, una fuentw  aterna de 19*2. debes mandar a hacer el trafo saldra como 12 lucas. mas la cajita y el cable. el conector es un din de 3  pines con latierra en el pin contrario a la mueca. total 18 lucas. atte alexis cid, santiago



a todos los que no lo han  reparado. a esta fuente sele quema el diodo rectiicador de los 5 volts. la fuente debe funcionar  perfectamente desenchufada.


----------



## djpusse (Feb 16, 2012)

hola gente, tengo un problema con la fuente de una consola bheringer ub2222fx

la fuente es la del diagrama que subo (tambien subido por ELECTROPAB)

el problema es que desconectada tengo los voltages pero oscilan un poco mas o menos 5v pero al conectarla los voltages se vienen a 0

medi todo lo que pude y esta todo bien

lo que me llamo la atencion es que midiendo voltage en el transformador entre la pata 4 y 5 oscila demasiado entre 0 y 1000v eso es lo que mide el tester

asique a mi parecer es el integrado top245v ya que es lo unico que no pude medir, queria saber que opinaban ustedes.

Gracias


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 16, 2012)

djpusse dijo:


> hola gente, tengo un problema con la fuente de una consola bheringer ub2222fx
> 
> la
> 
> ...


 
dj prueba con otro tester o con una resistencia de 1 k en paralelo con la medida. ese valor ne deberia ia existir en tu fuente. 

Tambien mide en la consola, puede que los reguladores internos sesten en corto. 



saludos

Juan Jose.


----------



## djpusse (Feb 16, 2012)

hola juan jose, nuevamente nos volvemos a encontrar amigo.

mañana voy a probar poniendole la resistencia al tester y ambiando de tester.

probe la consola con una fuente de pc y funciona perfecto

mañana escribo los resultados. Gracias


----------



## djpusse (Feb 17, 2012)

hay algo raro en todo esto

resulta que hoy por la mañana saque el integrado de la fuente el top245v porque creia que estaba roto y lo volvi a poner porque juan jose me dijo que haga la medicion con la resistencia...

resulta que cuando pongo el integrado la enciendo y hacia ruido (no se como describirlo) mido los voltajes de salida estaban bien la conecto en la consola y funciona no muy bien, se apaga y se enciende rapidamente (cuando se apaga deja de hacer el ruido) hasta que empece a sentir olor a quemado (olor a alambre quemada de transformador) resulta que se recalento una bobina que tiene en la entrada de corriente 220v (en el diagrama lo muestra como L1)

porque pasa esto? no hay nada flojo ya lo revise cuando estaba midiendo todos los componentes.

porque con solo sacar y volver a poner el integrado funciono y me empezo a quemar la bobina? es por consumo que hace eso?

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 17, 2012)

djpusse dijo:


> hay algo raro en todo esto
> 
> resulta que hoy por la mañana saque el integrado de la fuente el top245v porque creia que estaba roto y lo volvi a poner porque juan jose me dijo que haga la medicion con la resistencia...
> 
> ...



Todo apunta al integrado. Tiene el tr en el interior y es el encargado de la conmutación. Evidentemente es él o el puente en corto, o uno de los diodos. ültima alternativa el trafo. 

saludos y suerte

Juan José.


----------



## djpusse (Feb 17, 2012)

hola juan jose gracias por responder, voy a cambiar el integrado y vere que pasa

Saludos y Gracias


----------



## djpusse (Mar 2, 2012)

Hola gente.

eh cambiado el integrado TOP245Y y no funciona, 0volts en las salidas

algun consejito para seguir?

Saludos


----------



## Bro (Abr 25, 2012)

djpusse dijo:


> Hola gente.
> 
> eh cambiado el integrado TOP245Y y no funciona, 0volts en las salidas
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes. Bueno espero aportar algo a esta situación. Tengo el mismo problema con la fuente de la consola. Directamente no prendía. Investigando, cambié el TOP245Y y la fuente arrancó. Conecté la fuente al resto del equipo y éste parecía un arbolito de navidad! 
Luego, y esto puede que te sea de utilidad djpusse, cambie el opto (4n35) y el comparador de voltaje (TL431) y la cosa mejoró. Tengo a la salida todas los voltajes correspondientes.
Ahora el problema es que la conecto al resto del equipo y queda funcionando como por 3 minutos... Y ahí se apaga.... un rato con nada de voltaje en las salidas... y vuelve a arrancar. 
Medí la entrada del 7805 al momento en que se me apaga el equipo, y me mide 0 V. Asi que calculo que el problema debe ser en la parte de entrada. La pregunta es, ¿¿cuál?? Los capacitores están todos bien, al igual que todos los diodos.
Espero me puedan iluminar. Saludos comunidad!


----------



## djpusse (Abr 25, 2012)

Hola bro, bueno pues yo al principio tenia ese problema, solo que se encendia y se apagaba o sea duraba 2 segundos encendida, revise la fuente y nada, revise toda la palca grande y tampoco hasta que me canse y la deje encendida para que haga la falla y me fui (me habia cansado si se tenia que quemar que se queme) resulto ser un tr de montaje superficial ubicado cerca del pote de un canal que por supesto exploto despues de un rato lo cual me perdi tal espectaculo jeje.

luego de prestarsela a un amigo que la estuvo usando una semana murio la fuente motivo: no lo se 

fuente nunca le pude encontrar el problema y le adapte una fuente de PC tomando como referencia la conexion que posteo el amigo mauricio barrios


lo que si esta consola funciona con +-15v y la fuente de pc con +-12v, pero funciono lo que si me quede sin phantom pero en mi caso me da lo mismo


----------



## Octaviohema (Oct 15, 2012)

En el mensage 12 me parece de electropab tiene este diagrama para la mx2004a que parecen ser muy similares para otros modelos, tienen dos integrados, uno un positivo y un negativo, una entrada de 35v, pero en la entrada uno de los integrados, en el positivo, despues de los diodos, me marca +5v, me darian una ayudita de que podría estar mal. El regulador negativo marca 15v ese esta bien.
Mi agradecimiento.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 15, 2012)

Te dejo el esquema de la MX2004A, para que puedas descargar (en la última página, está la fuente).

*Clic aquí*


----------



## Octaviohema (Oct 15, 2012)

Gracias mi estimado amigo, es de agradecer, saludos desde San Felipe Mexico


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 15, 2012)

De nada, cualquier consulta, nos escribes.. 

Saludos desde Argentina...


----------



## fedelgrande14 (Dic 4, 2012)

Hola a todos los miembros de este maravilloso foro que tan útil nos resulta a quienes tratamos de reparar las cosas de la mejor forma... como guía les comento que a mi mesa de trabajo me ha llegado un xenyx2222fx de BEHRINGER con la siguiente falla: Al encenderla parpadeaba el display del efecto y las luces de encendido de los canales, solos y encendido. (El led de phantom estaba apagado y no encendía ni parpadeaba).

La mesa había pasado ya por algún pseudo-técnico que la desarmó, resoldó algunos transistores y como no funcionó supongo que la tapó y dijo ..."cómprate una nueva! con estas cosas chinas ya viste como es..." ...

Primero desconecté la fuente de la placa para corroborar que la fuente no se apagaba por mucho consumo en la placa, al desconectar la fuente, aún no arrancaba. Seguí entonces midiendo los transistores de salida de la fuente y sus polarizadores (si alguno está averiado la fuente presenta este síntoma a menudo) medí el tip 31 (de los -15v), bd239 (hay uno para los +15v y otro para los +48v del phantom), medí el lm7805.... medí diodos... todo parecía bien..

Pero... encontré que R23 de 470 ohms estaba abierta resistencia esta que polariza la base del transistor BC486 (smd)... la reemplacé con una que obtuve de una lectora de cd vieja (creative)...

El transistor BC486 estaba abierto, este si fue difícil de encontrar ya que su tensión entre base y colector es de 80v, (hay que buscar en placas viejas que trabajen con estos voltajes o cercanos).. eureka!!! En una vieja placa de una fotocopiadora habían...
Lo reemplacé y probé la fuente...

Aún no arrancaba, entonces como la fuente no oscilaba por consumo excesivo supuse que el problema se encontraba en la etapa de oscilación.. entonces retiré el integrado 4N35 que es un opto aislador con transistor en la salida... y... como acá en Uruguay los proveedores de componentes electrónicos no tiene casi nada... otra vez a la caja de placas viejas, y que creen? En una placa de monitor encontré al mismísimo 4N35.

Lo reemplacé y la probé (siempre con una lámpara en serie de 25watts, recomiendo esto para todos los casos donde hagan pruebas y pruebas y no estén seguros de donde está el problema, así no se dañarán los componentes; si algo sale mal, la lámpara queda encendida... desconecten la fuente, hay algo mal!!!).

Conecté la fuente y que creen?  Arrancó de maravilla, saqué la lámpara de serie y volví a probarla, todo correcto.
La conecté a la placa de la consola y volví a probar todo con la serie... todo impecable.
Quité  la serie y la dejé conectada a una radio toda la noche con todas las luces encendidas y con el vúmetro casi encendiendo todos los leds (todo esto es para consumir la mayor cantidad de corriente de la fuente) de esta forma emular el peor de los casos de consumo de la fuente a ver si soporta y no se recalienta y falla.

A la mañana estaba funcionando perfecto, con un poco de temperatura en la fuente (esto es normal, estas fuentes calientan bastante porque tienen poco disipador)

La consola quedó bien y los materiales de la reparación no costaron nada (solo parar en cada volqueta que vea y juntar placas de electrónica viejas!!!! Jajaja!!!)...
La causa del desperfecto no pude determinarla, pero supongo que algo tuvo que ver el phantom en todo esto... tal vez al romperse la etapa de phantom repercutió en la rotura de el oscilador de la fuente... quien sabe! Yo por el momento no tengo la experiencia para decirles ciertamente...

Espero le sirva de algo mi experiencia a alguien, siempre es bueno ayudarnos...
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## ariel27 (Dic 5, 2012)

Muy bueno lo tuyo...lo único que te diría es que no dejes algo a la noche probando ya que si sucede algo no estarás para verlo, ni ablar si pasa algún problema de temperatura.....vas a tener una fogata!!!jaja solo es un comentario amigo,no lo tome a mal...
Saludos!!


----------



## fedelgrande14 (Dic 18, 2012)

Jaja! si tienes razón ariel27, no es conveniente dejar los aparatos por la noche encendidos; pero en mi caso en particular, lo hice para ver si soportaba 8 horas de continuo encendida sin problemas, porque supuse que estaba reparada convincentemente...ja! y el otro tema es que trabajo en un taller de chapa y pintura de las 8.30 de la mañana hasta las 18.00, por eso la única hora que tengo para probarla es esa... puedo trabajar en electrónica de las 20.00 hasta las 23.00 reventando porque a esa hora ya estoy cansado!!!    saludos cordiales!!! y muchas gracias por el respeto y la ayuda que siempre brindan los miembros de esta maravillosa comunidad!!! abrazo!!!


----------



## roberto szkatulak (Ago 16, 2017)

tengo el circuito de fuente de la consola behringer eurorack 1222 PRO pero no es el que corresponde me gustaria tener mas informacion ,gracias ...



este es el circuito


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 16, 2017)

Hola caro Don roberto szkatulak ,se no for de muchas molestias  ?podrias sener mas claro cual es tu problema o cual son tu dudas?
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 18, 2017)

Parece que ha conseguido el manual de servicio, pero no coincide el esquema con su consola.

¿Modelo exacto, de la pegatina del aparato?.
¿Que problema tiene la fuente?, puede que alguien pueda ayudar con la avería.

Saludos.


----------



## fernando almonacid (Ago 5, 2019)

Hola soy nuevo en en foro yo tengo una consola de audio beringher 2222 xenyx qx usb de 12 c tengo un problema creo  que es en la fuente de alimentación  , la prendo arranca todo los efectos y no sale audio queda con una luz encendida entre el canal 1 y 2 que esta el micro alambico con usb después se prende la luces de la zona de los compresores en cada canal y después de un tiempo ( aprox entre 15 y 20 min ) arranca   el audio.El audio cuando empieza arrancando hace ruido y se aclara despues si la apago hace lo mismo y despues de uin tiempo de volver a encenderla tarda cada vez mas hasta que llega un momento que no sale mas el audio no la uso por un tiempo y vuelve ha empezar de vuelta asi desde ya muchas si alguier me pudiera guiar en que tiene


----------

